# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rebel a.k.a UniKKatiL & TBA

## the_General

une mendoj qe tash per tash eshte reperi nO.1 i te gjith shqiptareve se bashku me grupin e tij TBA (the bloody alboz)

----------


## the_General

qe nje tekst kenge qe unikkatili e ka ba kundra ritmit rruges e tingullit 3

Rebel a.k.a UniKKatil - DALLASH QARGASH 
(Diss Për Tingullin 3 Edhe Per Ritmin e Rrugës) 



(Background : "SE JU HA PËR S'GJALLI") 

Rebeli 

Kurrgjo S'kan Shpik, Qa Kan Me Shpik 
Kurrgjo S'ka Ndodh, Qa Ka Me Ndodh 
Kurrgjo S'kan Ik Qa, Kan Me Ik 
Kurrgjo S'kom Bo Qa, Kom Me Bo 
Me Fjal Trona Si Balena, Kur Pi Gjuj Anena 
SHQIPE Po Përbena Shkurt, Jena Qa Jena 
Diqka Qe Ti Kur S'mun Me Kon 
Diqka Që, Me Q* At Non Kurrkush T'k*rit Nuk Ta Ngon At Kong 
Rrej Qa T'dush Bile Edhe Un Po't Thom 
Thuj Qa T'dush Vetit Qefin Pi Ja Bon 
SHQIPE S'po Shkon Ta Ka Lshu OKUMLLATORI 
Jo Qi Je N'penzion Po Un T'kalla Si KOFTORI 
N'paq Problem Me Kto Qe Thash Kallzo, Mos E Le Për Nesër 
Ti Je Veq Ni TINGULL Une Jom ORKESTËR 
100 ENISA Mu Bo Bashk Ti Apet Te Mbret 
Dallash Qargash Mos Fol Se T'prej Si Dash 
A Po Dokna Qi Jom Idhnushëm ? Qeshtu Jom Kur Jom Gzushëm 
Pe Shoh Qi Je Pikllushëm Se Nona Jote e'Un Po Dushëm 
Sa Shkolla E HAJVANI Jon Qu Kunder Ni HAJVANI 
100 Zogj T'pulav Kunder Ni LUANI 


Chorus: 1X 
Jom I Smut Seriozisht I Smut 
Mos Luj **** Ti Q* Trut Me Gabu Mu Ngut 
Un Ket Sen S'kom Dasht Me Bo Po Ju Vet 'Um Keni Shti 
Tash Me Bo Mia Ni Zonin Un Robt N'p*dh Jav Q* 
(Background : JU HA PËR ZGJALLI) 
Jom I Smut Seriozisht I Smut 
Mos Luj **** Ti Q* Trut Me Gabu Mu Ngut 
Un Ket Sen S'kom Dasht Me Bo Po Ju Vet 'Um Keni Shti 
Tash Me Bo Mia Ni Zonin Un Robt N'p*dh Jav Q* 
(Background : PSE S'PO M'LEDHNI MEN) 


Rebeli 

A Pe Shihni Q*mt E Nanes Pi Vjen Era Kejt Disfat 
Jeni Kap E Jeni Mledh, Jeni Bo Si Grat 
Për Ni REBEL Qi Ju Zhduki Me Temel 
Hej, O HARABEL Ti Po Hin Po Nuk Po Del 
Q*fsha Kryt E Dibidusit A Pe Sheh Qysh Hine Llug's 
Ti S'je RRITMI RRUG'S I K*RIT Un Jom RRITMI RRUG'S 
Ti Bon Muzik Për Paqa Jo Rrugaça 
Mos Jeni Thmiaça Se Un Kom Ilaqa 
E Ti TINGULLI I K*rit Qi Z'guxon Me Ma Sha Nanen 
E Kom Ni Lajm Per Ty SHQIPE, Ta Honksha Un Tanen 
Kshyre Kur T'um Shan Tash, E Rroki Sikleti 
SHQIPE Mos Harro Se Bjen N'kundershtim Me Veti 
Manej Kapi Kontrolloj Kejt PRISHTINEN 
T'zo E T'q* Nanen Si Ata Për ADELINEN 
Q*mt E Nanes Duhet Mu Rujt Kur, Folin Per VIKTORIN 
Se Kom Goxha Ushtar T'gatshem Me Ta Qel Ty Vorrin 


Chorus: 1X 
Jom I Smut Seriozisht I Smut 
Mos Luj **** Ti Q* Trut Me Gabu Mu Ngut 
Un Ket Sen S'kom Dasht Me Bo Po Ju Vet 'Um Keni Shti 
Tash Me Bo Mia Ni Zonin Un Robt N'p*dh Jav Q* 
(Background : JU HA PËR ZGJALLI) 
Jom I Smut Seriozisht I Smut 
Mos Luj **** Ti Q* Trut Me Gabu Mu Ngut 
Un Ket Sen S'kom Dasht Me Bo Po Ju Vet 'Um Keni Shti 
Tash Me Bo Mia Ni Zonin Un Robt N'p*dh Jav Q* 
(Background : PSE S'PO M'LEDHNI MEN)

----------


## DaNgErOuS

interesante duket kur reperat shqiptar diss njani tjetrin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

Viktori duhet me pas respekt edhe per kengetaret tjere shqiptare sikur edhe ata duhet me pas respekt per te. 

Pse Memli e ka emrin turk, nuk dtth. qe eshte turk, edhe ai eshte shqiptar sikur gjithe te tjeret. 

Per punen e fese, ka pak te drejte Viktori por jam i sigurte qe edhe Ritmi e edhe Tingulli nuk shajne ma fene e krishtere. 

Poashtu, pse disa prej tyne kane floke te zeza e jane zeshkane nuk dtth. qe jane arapa apo turqi, sepse edhe ata jane race e bardhe dhe shqiptare si gjithe tjeret. E poashtu edhe po te ishin te zi me lekure prape duhet me pas respekt e jo me kane racist se kjo nuk eshte ne rregull. 

Rap-in, duhet me kendu per qejf e jo per gangsterizem, per te krijuar probleme mes njani tjetrit se keshtu masnej nuk eshte muzike, nuk eshte art masnej. 

Viktori eshte numer nje per repin shqiptar, per momentin, mendoj une.

Tung

----------


## viganv

No Coment,Rebeli eshte No.1 per Repin Shqipetar

----------


## Eldea

I mire eshte Viktori. Kam degjuar qe neper disa forume te tjera shqiptare e kane kercenuar se do ta vrajne kur do te vije ne Kosove. Nuk mund ti kuptoj keta njerez pse cdo njeri deshiron te jete i dalluar dhe te mos e respektojn tjetrin! Nese ata pra deshirojn te dallohen sikur te mire nuk duhet qe prapa tyre ta lejne nje te shkuar te cuditshme e te pakuptuar.

----------


## Saki Luciano

Kam deshire qe te degjoj kenge te ketij grupi,mund te me ndihmojedikush qe ti gjej?
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Saki Luciano

Shume faleminderit GoldenForce.
Tani do kenaqem duke i degjuar sepsev kam degjur shume fjale te mira per kete grup.
Flm dhe njehere.

----------


## LORIproduction

Rebel a.k.a. Unikkatil - produksioni LORI ne pr se shpejti e nxjerr ne shitje albumin e tij, gjithashtu mendoj qe ka me ardh edhe ne shqiperi...qmimi ne kos eshte vetem 4 euro

----------


## elbasanas

Nga Unikkatil & TBA me ka pelqu shum kanga  "S'po dijm mu nal".   
A e ka nanjoni tekstin se nuk e gjej do as me i ven.

----------


## aldotr

Vetem ne kosove degjohet ky grupi shoku..se ne shqiperi se njef njeri!!

----------


## amaro

ne tirona akoma nuk bo njeri gangsta si unkatili, tek ne akoma bejne rap per dashurine, e nuk ma do truni se bo njeri sepse nuk kan gjak per ket lloj rryme, jane te gjithe te dashurum me njoni tjeterin sepse vdesin me dale ne tufe tek koncertet varreze ku para se me degju rap degjo kengen e bananes nga dashor diku, ose dj aldo nejse nuk du me dal jashte teme, thjesht du me dite ame ndihmon dot njri per te gjet fjalet e rimave te unikatilit sepse i ka shume te forta dhe me weed te ngrejn shume lart.

----------


## viganv

Kenga me e forte per mua eshte Ju ha per Sgjalli qe ja ka dedikuar Prince Double H eshte shume shume e forte

----------


## Big Blue

Rrebeli

The next big thing ne muziken shqiptare.

reper i ashper,

inteligjent,

cooller,

gangster,

t'nxe n'dimen

t'ferskon n'ver.

Te krahasosh muziken e tij me ate te wsf ose ritmit te rruges ose tingullit 3 eshte sikur te krahasosh grupin Pleqte e Krujes me Emin3m.

superb briliant fantastik

----------


## Psycho'Trip

HUUh man sorry aa veq unikatili din me ba muzik rap po nuk din me ba jet per rap  
edhe sa i perket numrit 1 nuk osht ashtu se ka shum ma shum repera te mir qe nuk kan munsi me perparu edhe kshtu qe mos e ngoni njerin qe hin llugav e nuk din me dal  :shkelje syri:  

 Yoo Respekt for all seeya

----------


## i_pakapshem

dredha ka talent, lugati i nates eshte ashtu ashtu

por katilit si afrohet njeri tani per tani

----------


## dodoni

Hej vasho
dridhe trupin mos e le mu bo gullasho
...

une si njeki si qen
ato vijne vet
jau punoj si i trente
bojne be ne emnin tem

Pasha qita qi pe pi
nuk ki ren
o verem
femna jote, ty t'len
vec mi fol une nihere

Hej be nonen
kqyre ca m'ka veshe
mezi spo pres me deshe
ca po keshe
....

kalle, kalle
cfare budalle
hajde conu, nisja valle
 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Krejt grupi i tyne jane xeher jo vec UnikKatili. Edhe seni ma i mire qe jane shume patriota/nacionaliste, vec shume gangsta e urrejtje ne tekstet e tyne. Shumica e atyre qe i degjojne jane tinejxhera dhe kjo mund te kete pasoja negative tek ta. Keshtu qe, mendoj qe ma mire per ta do ishte qe te kendojne keshtu kenge "to chill" si disa grupe tjera apo edhe komike si Eminem (Just loose it), se keshtu me keto tekste si jane tu i ba tani, eshte keq per ata te rinje qe ndikohen prej tyne. 

Ketu mund te degjoni disa kenge te tyne e edhe ti shkarkoni
http://muzika.dashuria.com/browse.ph...=albums&id=17#

Tani sapo e kane nxjerre edhe albumin tek Lori Production dhe mund ta blini ne gjithe Shqiperine Etnike (kjo vetem per atje, sepse Viktori ka edhe studion e vete ne Bronx), dhe poashtu kane filluar edhe ne anglisht, me synimin per tu futur ne tregun boteror. I urojme shume suksese. 

Tu-tung

----------


## DoN-NoK

hej a dini ku me e gjet at kengen dallash qargash qe shan tingullin 3

----------


## i_pakapshem

emule eshte me e mundshme me e gjet.

----------


## _ZoGu_

> Vetem ne kosove degjohet ky grupi shoku..se ne shqiperi se njef njeri!!


Me fal per nderhyrjen, por perkundrazi qe ne shqiperi njifen me shum. Ne kosove njifen por nuk preferohen edhe aq shum, per arsyet e banilitetit te fjaleve tyre ne kenge dhe gjithashtu ofendimi i grupeve tjera rap kosovare. te vetmit grupe rapistesh kosovare qe fitojne respektin e ktyre jan 2PO2 & WNC dhe me kta kan bashkepunim. Te gjitha bashkepunimet tjera te tyre jan me rapiste Shqiptare neper kurbet(pershembull Era Corrupted), dhe kjo leads ata te jen me te famshem dhe te preferuar nga fanset Shqipetar neper vende jashtetit sikur Amerike & Angli per arsye qe shumica e kengeve tyre permbajne jeten dhe veshtiresit ne kurbet.

----------

